# Jerky on the way



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, sadly, the freezer at my house decided to "give up" today. Walked in and found the bag of Ice had just started melting. Lost some processed food, a few boxes of fishsticks, and a squirrell.
The hamburger, chicken breasts, JERKY, sausage, and turkey were still cold, but thawing quickly. So, I had to quickly sanitize the kitchen, I NEVER make jerky without washing and prepping all dishes and countertops.
I have two trays of salt and pepper jerky on the fans, about five pounds of super red chily and 2 pounds of a "new mixture of brown sugar, red chile, and worchester sauce" in the fridge at work. My fiance is cooking the turkey, and I have the soaking marinaded beef and all the other meat in the work fridge, until I get off.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

OMG dinner at Deebo's!


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

luckily you discovered it before losing more. I don't know how big your drier is but good luck with all that.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Loosing a deep freezer is the worst. I have two, and if they ever went out, I would be out a lot of money. Good luck Deebo.


----------

